

Most ridiculous gigs you've been offered? - superkinz

I've heard of friends being propositioned to build a Groupon clone for $500. And an iPhone app for $600. What's the most ridiculous freelance projects you've been asked to do?
======
wsdom
Build the 'new" Facebook for a 50% equity stake and no cash. Also the "new"
facebooks strategy was to get into all of the Greek scenes and use them as a
way to spread. I think they literally watched The Social Network and for
verbatim copied the growth strategy but tried to pivot it a little. They also
wanted me to sign a non-disclosure because they thought the were on to
something. :P

------
zubr1768
In 2002 someone offered me "stock options" to build a remote control web
interface to a dentist chair tricked out with dildos.

~~~
richardjortega
most awsm post i've ever heard on HN

~~~
wsdom
Agreed. I am still in a bit of shock. I think I saw that chair on HBO Real Sex
when I was 16 or so...

------
kingofspain
Recently, an iPhone app (which expanded to Android & Blackberry too by the 2nd
email - for the same price). I was also required to give guarantees, under
penalty of compensation, that Apple would accept it into the app store. I was
told the budget was $800 with a possible $200 bonus if it was done within 2
weeks.

I've had worse offers in the past but this one was from someone I understand
to be fairly well known on the American morning TV circuit.

~~~
allenbrunson
I am hearing a lot of this too: "You'll get paid when the app is available for
sale in Apple's App Store." So ridiculous.

------
abbasmehdi
These gigs don't sound ridiculous, what they wanna pay does. Plus what happens
when something breaks in the future?

------
devs1010
work for free and get a "stake" in the business (such as stock, etc), I've had
some retards on craigslist send me emails offering this, of course I just
deleted it

